# How's Trump gonna get Mexico to pay for the wall?



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how much money the US gives Mexico each and every year? Yeah, I figure if Trump gets elected, he'll build his wall, and Mexico will foot the bill, one way or another.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It will have to be done in a way that allows the Mexicans to save face. Machismo is a big deal down there.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Every US business that moved there will pay out of the excess profits they are making trying to bring the products in.

Cutting off monies sent to mexico also.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

What do we care if they save face? As long as the invasion stops.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

preponadime said:


> What do we care if they save face?


Don't you think Trump will have to become politic, once he is a politician?


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Don't you think Trump will have to become politic, once he is a politician?


Well one could only hope not


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Absolutely...no doubt about it.

He has to. As long as he plays politics with a positive outcome and in the best interest of the country....I'm good.

If he plays politics with the American people, like what has/is being done daily....he will fail big time.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hell, I'd be happy to split the price with them. God knows, our government wasted much more money on nothing. Least we'd be getting something for our money for once.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stop giving the billions to Mexico and other countries who hate us. And impose Tariffs on Mexico. Tariffs that will not only pay for the wall but bring back the large corporations who built factories across the border, the Macquiadoras plants as they were called after NAFTA.

That's how you make Mexico and other countries pay for it.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

US 21 trillion dollars in debt? Wonder why? :https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_foreign_aid_recipients


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree with moonshinedave.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We don't need a wall. Enforce the freaking law, deport illegals and impose strict penalties on those that get caught hiring them and those that get caught selling/renting property to them. No more entitlements for them either. Get rid of the idiotic government regulations and insanely high taxes that drive companies overseas in the first place. Let the free market do its thing. No wall necessary to make America great again.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_foreign_aid

We gave Mexico $419 million in the last year wiki reports. In 15 years that'd pay off a $5 billion wall with interest and our finance people get the interest whole donating to trump. I'm cool with that


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One of the problems I see Trump facing is.....who is the government official in charge of telling him that neither Mexico nor the United States has any interest or desire to "win" the war on drugs?

If this truly was a war, it could have been won long ago.

But sadly, like other wars...there is too much money involved to see an end to it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> One of the problems I see Trump facing is.....who is the government official in charge of telling him that neither Mexico nor the United States has any interest or desire to "win" the war on drugs?
> 
> If this truly was a war, it could have been won long ago.
> 
> But sadly, like other wars...there is too much money involved to see an end to it.


As long as there is a demand there WILL be a supply to meet it. Trump aught to tell that government official that he's fired...


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't think Trump is going to do Jack. I listened to his speech in Mexico and as far as I can see he caved. He is turning out to be the typical politician. Says whatever he needs to, to whoever he is talking to at that time. He started backing up so fast it is a wonder he did not hurt himself. I was going somewhere with some Clinton fans and we all agreed on the same thing. Everyone was saying he looked so presidential and he sounded like the typical one also, two faced. Go from 13 million down to less than 3? Mexico says they are not going to pay for it so who is? I honestly had some hope, but now just your typical bull.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah, shame Jeb Bush didn't do better......


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I couldn't give a rodents hairy behind whether they save face or not. 
Put a Tax/Fee on monetary transfers to Latin America. Use it to pay for the wall/fence/monitoring. 

Clamp down that damn border and do a thorough search of every vehicle entering the U.S. 
I don'r care how long it takes to cross the border. If your planning to cross, plan for a delay at the border.

Use the military and National Guard on regular basis for training "exercises" to control national borders. 
Cut back on financial aid to Mexico and tie it to success in the drug war.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just deduct the economic and military aid given every year to make payments on the wall and maintain it. Interest charged on a bankrupt country can be killer. No direct Mexican payment but at least the foreign aid will finally do something positive.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If there is a wall, there will ne no direct payment. Tariffs, penalties, immigration fees and the like.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> We don't need a wall. Enforce the freaking law, deport illegals and impose strict penalties on those that get caught hiring them and those that get caught selling/renting property to them. No more entitlements for them either. Get rid of the idiotic government regulations and insanely high taxes that drive companies overseas in the first place. Let the free market do its thing. No wall necessary to make America great again.


Hits the nail on the head

If a business is caught using illegal workers - fine them $10,000 per day, per employee.

If a individual is caught hiring an illegal worker (lets face it people pick them up to do yard work all the time) $500 fine.

lets make it HURT to break the law and the illegals will leave.

Hospitals will still be required to provide emergency services but will be required to report

School will loss $5,000 per illegal student that is enrolled in their district. Schools will be rewarded $5,000 for each illegal THEY report... Schools will be required to check citizenship for each student AND their parents!!!! yes the parents must prove they are citizens or are here legally


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Without a wall, the US still has to deal with the problem of "Anchor Babies". All the ******* needs to do is step one foot onto US soil and drop the baby out and "wa-la" another drain on Social Security, Education, SNAP and other Welfare Benefits etc. 

Best to keep the ******** from ever touching US soil. 

Maybe build a High Speed Rail on top of the wall? Get Mexico and all the other countries who hate us to pay for that too. All Aboard the Brownsville TX to Imperial Beach, CA Express!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Through savy business dealing. Mexico will know that they are paying for it, but it wont be obvious to everyone..


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> US 21 trillion dollars in debt? Wonder why? :https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_foreign_aid_recipients


So we gave away 97 BILLION if foreign aid in 2012? 
97 BILLION!!? and it looks like China gave the US $651 million in aid in 2013. What's with that? 
It looks like the US gave Mexico $560 million in aid in 2013, I guess to assist in fighting the drug cartels.

That web link is well worth reading.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Anyone have any idea how much money the US gives Mexico each and every year? Yeah, I figure if Trump gets elected, he'll build his wall, and Mexico will foot the bill, one way or another.


The illegal immigration problem is really quite simple. All Trump needs to do is force agencies to enforce the laws we already have on businesses that hire illegals. Fine the all the way back to the stone age. Then they'd stop hiring them. With no jobs the illegals would self deport.

They don't come here for a better life. They come here for freebies and money. If those dry up they'll no longer come here.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Every US business that moved there will pay out of the excess profits they are making trying to bring the products in.


Can't do that, remember NAFTA....

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

get rid of NAFTA, it is only screwing us anyway.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

baldman said:


> I agree with moonshinedave.


I agree with anyone who agrees with me.


----------

